# Zoneminder and autoconf2.62 incompatibility



## Jimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, for the past few days I have been attempting to get a non-official port of some CCTV software called 'Zoneminder' working on a freshly installed FreeBSD 7.0 Release system.

The port was apparently created using the autoconf 2.61 tools by a member of the Zoneminder community, however it complains during building that autoconf 2.61 cannot be found, version 2.62 installed if I wish to use this version I should rebuild the build system entirely. Version 2.61 is apprently not available within the ports collection. The Zoneminder FreeBSD port is available for download on their forums here:

http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11965

I have tried following the instructions on the autoconf website here:

http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Complete

If I extract the package to the /usr/ports/multimedia/Zoneminder folder, then cd into the work/ZoneMinder-1.23.3 directory apply the patches under ../../files/* and then following the instructions on the automake website I then 

mv aclocal.m4 acinclude.m4
aclocal
autoreconf
automake --add-missing

finally I cd to the /usr/ports/multimedia/Zoneminder and make install to be presented with the error @AUTOHEADERS@ not found

If I try to run autoheader within work/ZoneMinder-1.23.3 I am told no headers found in configure.in.

Can anyone help me get this port updated so it will build using autoconf2.62? I have of course attempted to contact the author, but have received no response.

Kind regards,

Jimmy


----------



## Kitche (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry but it seems like the host that was hosting the port is no longer available. So I can not check it out to see if I could get it working


----------



## Jimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there, appears you're right, this must have just happened in the last day or so, I have temporarily hosted the file at this location should you have the time or the inclination, it is much appreciated:

http://www.jarrow.s-tyneside.sch.uk/zoneminder.tar.gz


----------



## Kitche (Nov 19, 2008)

I'' retry building the port tomorrow I haven't had time yet really but it seems to me that it should work fine something in your system could be messed up or something I didn't check the zoneminder tar file yet to see if it had a autogen.sh in it which some systems use


----------

